# Big Horn Flex Trail Saddle 1652



## Ribbnsnblues (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this saddle? Any comments, pro con?


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

heres some specs on it looks to be fqhb 
http://saddleshop.bizland.com/1651__1652__1653__1654.jpg


----------

